# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Testosterone while cutting, Yes, No?

## bass

Hi Guys, after 12 weeks of cutting and building muscle at the same time i decided to go cutting all the way first, my cutting stopped at 215 thats from 235 12 weeks ago, although i can see some muscles forming i still look fat and have a belly, its very slow process, so i decided to go cutting first then work on putting muscles later. my question is,

i have an appointment with my doctor to check my Testosterone level and possibly do HRT, is it beneficial to do HRT while doing intense cutting?

----------


## Canadream

I always seem to lean out with Test E human amps  :Smilie:

----------


## kickinit

TEST can lean you out too, granted you can get water retention too. The thing is how lean are you at and how lean you trying to go? That will depend.......

----------


## bass

> TEST can lean you out too, granted you can get water retention too. The thing is how lean are you at and how lean you trying to go? That will depend.......


i want to be at 200-210 with 15% or less BF, now i weigh 215 but with lots of BF.

4'9" tall
49 years young!

----------


## kickinit

No problem with the test then... You can take it or not doesn't matter in this case. With TEST though you might be able to achieve that without anything else I think with some work.

----------


## british bulldog 1

test is fine, every course you do should have a test base!

----------


## bass

thanks guys...then i'll try to talk him into putting on HRT if my Test is low, which i am sure at my age it probably is. thanks again for all the responses.

----------


## ScotchGuard

I'm 50 and my body metabolism wasn't what it was when it comes to cutting. I have to really watch what I eat. There are some really good post in the nutrition section. I cut from 18% to 10% in about 8 weeks of strict eating. I wasn't on any test just HGH 5iu/ed. The HGH seems to have sped up my metabolism so I can cut.

----------


## Testomaster

> Hi Guys, after 12 weeks of cutting and building muscle at the same time i decided to go cutting all the way first, my cutting stopped at 215 thats from 235 12 weeks ago, although i can see some muscles forming i still look fat and have a belly, its very slow process, so i decided to go cutting first then work on putting muscles later. my question is,
> 
> i have an appointment with my doctor to check my Testosterone level and possibly do HRT, is it beneficial to do HRT while doing intense cutting?


Best testosterone product for cut is propionate . Forget enanthate or cypionate , use propionate 100 mg. twice a week.

----------


## Canadream

2x a week eh  :Smilie: 




> Best testosterone product for cut is propionate. Forget enanthate or cypionate, use propionate 100 mg. twice a week.

----------


## bass

> Best testosterone product for cut is propionate. Forget enanthate or cypionate, use propionate 100 mg. twice a week.


thanks for the info, since then i have changed my diet and cardio, and now i am at 205 lbs. unfortunately my doc said i don't need hrt, and it depends on how you look at it, it could be a good thing...

----------

